# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Fish - The next big food scandal just around the corner

## METRIX

We are always being told to eat more fish as it's good for you. 
For many years Norway fish has been known to have toxic levels way above human consumption recommendations.
Watch this documentary if you consume fish, as with everything nowadays the problems stem from greed, money, corruption and chemicals.

----------


## phild01

Metrix, that's 54 agonising minutes.  Is there a three minute version?
I stopped eating Tasmanian salmon because of the way it is farmed.

----------


## METRIX

No 3 min version, this is a massive scandal and you need to know why and how far the problem extends, no surprise Monsanto is involved.

----------


## phild01

But the Olympics is on and the evening is hard to resist out on the deck...oh okay I'll try and fit it in :Unsure: .

----------


## DavoSyd

Phil, just google: norwegian fish toxic

----------


## PhilT2

Old story, issue first reported around 2002. Not saying it's been fixed. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1257546/

----------


## Marc

Fish caught in the wild will reflect the level of pollution where it lives. Fish that is farmed reflects the level of corruption of the place where it is farmed. 
Solution ... don't eat fish ... ever.

----------


## METRIX

> Fish caught in the wild will reflect the level of pollution where it lives. Fish that is farmed reflects the level of corruption of the place where it is farmed. 
> Solution ... don't eat fish ... ever.

  Yep and don't forget the microbeads used in cosmetics and face washes we wash down the drain also ends up in the fishes guts, which in turn ends up in ours. Microbeads are leaching toxic chemicals into fish, sparking public health fears 
And also body glitter which also gets washed down the drains and bypasses the filtration system the same result. https://nerdist.com/scientist-glitte...rd-global-ban/ 
We talk about saving the environment but all we seem to keep doing is destroying everything humans go near.

----------


## sol381

[QUOTE=Marc;1071532]Fish caught in the wild will reflect the level of pollution where it lives. Fish that is farmed reflects the level of corruption of the place where it is farmed. 
Solution ... don't eat fish ... ever.[/QUOTE 
Good lord.. so what do you propose we all eat,, if fish are toxic what isnt..all vegetables are treated with chemicals as are chickens ,cattle pigs.etc..maybe go fishing and catch your own marc....99 % of these videos are just scare mongering..anyway im feeling hungry.. off for some fich and chips..

----------


## Marc

i thought that by now we would stop pumping sewer into the sea. Considering how easy it is to pump the lot on a large flat site. All we need is a very long pipe ... say to Victoria or even better to SA.  :Rofl5:  
I know, the world is too busy collecting subsidies to save the planet and cash in the new regurgitatables then to actually do somthing for real. Fake actions is so much easier and so much more profitable.

----------


## PhilT2

Hmmm...scientists point out a problem but govt and industry first deny there is an issue then eventually acknowledge it but are slow to take meaningful action...why does that sound familiar from somewhere?

----------


## sol381

> i thought that by now we would stop pumping sewer into the sea. Considering how easy it is to pump the lot on a large flat site. All we need is a very long pipe ... say to Victoria or even better to SA.  
> I know, the world is too busy collecting subsidies to save the planet and cash in the new regurgitatables then to actually do somthing for real. Fake actions is so much easier and so much more profitable.

  exporting crap to S.A.  could be a new business venture for you.. :Biggrin:

----------


## Bedford

There used to be plenty of clean (laundered) fresh fish available here until they locked him up.  Fish and chip shop owner arrested over fish laundering claims | video | The Standard

----------


## Marc

[QUOTE=sol381;1071581]  

> Fish caught in the wild will reflect the level of pollution where it lives. Fish that is farmed reflects the level of corruption of the place where it is farmed. 
> Solution ... don't eat fish ... ever.[/QUOTE 
> Good lord.. so what do you propose we all eat,, if fish are toxic what isnt..all vegetables are treated with chemicals as are chickens ,cattle pigs.etc..maybe go fishing and catch your own marc....99 % of these videos are just scare mongering..anyway im feeling hungry.. off for some fich and chips..

  Ha ha, not scare mongering at all. They are mostly factual. The right reaction is not panic or dismiss but rather find alternatives. Organic is a good alternative, not 100% but better than nothing. We have known that there is mercury in fish for the last 40 years. That asians pollute everything they farm since they started farming, may be with the exception of Japanese.  
Just to lighten up your day, rice has arsenic in it, taken from the soil and water it is framed in, and the worst you can do is cook it with the "absorption method" in a rice cooker, that is making it suck in all the water. Rice should be left in cold water overnight to leach out the arsenic and then boiled in excess water like you cook spaghetti, and then strained. This way you can eliminate 70% of the arsenic. 
Lentils should be boiled in water and the water changed 3 times. Apples get pesticide on them then they are waxed to look nice and the wax seals the pesticide under it. So you can wash all you will, the chemicals are still there. Peel them. Lots of little thing that are easy and make a difference.
many more tips and trick ... mm ... should start a youtube channel. Cooking healthy tips and tricks ...  :Smilie:  
If the brain dead morons screaming for "No carbon" and pushing the electricity price up 4 fold would instead scream "no sewer into the sea", they would actually serve a purpose in life rather than just produce bodily functions.
PS
Raw chicken if fed to dogs is linked to a fatal form of dog paralysis called polyradiculoneuritis, the worst are chicken necks. Yet my vet tells me the best food for my dog is chicken necks ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

> Just to lighten up your day, rice has arsenic in it, taken from the soil and water it is framed in, and the worst you can do is cook it with the "absorption method" in a rice cooker, that is making it suck in all the water. Rice should be left in cold water overnight to leach out the arsenic and then boiled in excess water like you cook spaghetti, and then strained. This way you can eliminate 70% of the arsenic.

  Stop watching Michael Mosley on TV

----------


## METRIX

[QUOTE=Marc;1071586]  

> asians pollute everything they farm since they started farming, may be with the exception of Japanese.

  That may have been true until Fukushima, they currently have 900 storage tanks on the site filled with tritium contaminated water, these tanks are filling at a rate of 150 tons per day from the stuffed reactor, at current filling rates they can keep storing it at these rates until 2020, currently they are storing 1 million tons of contaminated water !! 
That might be ok, but what if another tsunami comes along then where is all this stuff going to end up ?, mainland Japan.
TEPCO the owner of the reactor was going to simply open the tanks and let it all go into the Pacific ocean, this has caused an uproar, so whatever is left of their fishing industry is bound to die sooner or later. 
For those that think this is a load of rubbish remember where Japan and the Pacific Ocean is in relation to us, just in case you have forgotten below is a map so you can see why this is a problem for us.     

> Hmmm...scientists point out a problem but govt and industry first deny there is an issue then eventually acknowledge it but are slow to take meaningful action...why does that sound familiar from somewhere?

  If you watch the video you will see what happens, the regulators are corrupt, it takes organisations like greenpeace etc to find the truth about what's going on.  Fukushima: A million tonnes of radioactive water still in storage after nuclear disaster - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)  Radioactivity : Tritium

----------


## phild01

> Stop watching Michael Mosley on TV

  Saw that too.

----------


## Bros

I think people would be staggered to know how much chemicals are used on "fresh produce". Organic food would never make it to the shops as it won't keep.

----------


## Marc

> Stop watching Michael Mosley on TV

   Actually I read the medical journals my wife subscribes to. 
PS, that map reminds me that between Japan and us we have Philippines, Vietnam Indonesia Malaysia and Papua ... wow! Any fish running the gauntlet is doomed for sure.

----------


## Bros

> Actually I read the medical journals my wife subscribes to.

  That would be risky as you could find you have some imaginary disease.

----------


## Bedford

> That may have been true until fukushima, they currently have 900 storage tanks on the site filled with tritium contaminated water, these tanks are filling at a rate of 150 tons per day from the stuffed reactor, at current filling rates they can keep storing it at these rates until 2020, currently they are storing 1 million tons of contaminated water !!

  Well what are they supposed to do with it, put it in their pocket? 
Don't lose sight of the fact that it was scientists that invented these things...........

----------


## Uncle Bob

I believe that the Fukushima disaster so far is just the tip of the iceberg. The missing cores will continue to emit gamma radiation for centuries  to come, possibly poisoning all sea life in the Pacific Ocean and beyond eventually.  
The Japanese are way in over there heads but are too proud to ask for assistance and the rest of the 1st world are too greedy to fund what it's going to take to clean it up.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Don't lose sight of the fact that it was scientists that invented these things...........

----------


## Marc

> ... and to deal with that we need a spiritual and cultural transformation ...

  i agree. We need a new pope for the gaia religion and behead all the unbelievers and whoever does not become vegetarian and rides a bike should be stoned to death.

----------


## Bros

Moved a lot of posts to https://www.renovateforum.com/f187/a...pplies-121679/ 
We shall leave this thread to food.

----------


## UseByDate

> Well what are they supposed to do with it, put it in their pocket? 
> Don't lose sight of the fact that it was scientists that invented these things...........

  I think you are blaming the wrong profession. 
 Scientists investigate that which already is, Engineers create what there has never been.- Einstein

----------


## Bedford

> I think you are blaming the wrong profession. 
>  Scientists investigate that which already is, Engineers create what there has never been.- Einstein

  Ok it was a physicist, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Szilard, not an engineer either. 
Scientist, engineer, physicist, school teacher, lawyer, janitor, who gives a rats, they still don't know how to fix the problem.

----------


## UseByDate

> Ok it was a physicist, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Szilard, not an engineer either. 
> Scientist, engineer, physicist, school teacher, lawyer, janitor, who gives a rats, they still don't know how to fix the problem.

  People qualified as scientists sometimes do engineering and people who are qualified engineers sometimes do science. A qualified brain surgeon fixing his car is not being a brain surgeon (although dexterity could be used to advantage) while he is fixing his car. He is undertaking the work of a mechanic.    
 Australia's Chief Defence Scientist is really an engineer. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Zelinsky  
 He is a Fellow of:         the Institute     of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (FIEEE);[10]     the Australian     Academy of Technological Sciences and Engineering (FTSE);[6]     the Institute of Engineers     Australia (Hon FIEAust);[11]     andthe     Australian     Institute of Company Directors (FAICD).[6]

----------


## Marc

Funny how "Brain surgery" is used as a popular expression for something very hard that only a few elected can do, a bit like rocket science. The reality today is that brain surgery is not much more difficult than mechanic work and surgeons are mostly very frustrated because they can never fix much at all, just remove what stopped working.

----------


## Bedford

> People qualified as scientists sometimes do engineering and people who are qualified engineers sometimes do science. A qualified brain surgeon fixing his car is not being a brain surgeon (although dexterity could be used to advantage) while he is fixing his car. He is undertaking the work of a mechanic.    
>  Australia's Chief Defence Scientist is really an engineer. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Zelinsky  
>  He is a Fellow of:         the Institute     of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (FIEEE);[10]     the Australian     Academy of Technological Sciences and Engineering (FTSE);[6]     the Institute of Engineers     Australia (Hon FIEAust);[11]     andthe     Australian     Institute of Company Directors (FAICD).[6]

  And your point is exactly? 
You're sounding more and more like a lawyer every time you post.

----------


## UseByDate

> Funny how "Brain surgery" is used as a popular expression for something very hard that only a few elected can do, a bit like rocket science. The reality today is that brain surgery is not much more difficult than mechanic work and surgeons are mostly very frustrated because they can never fix much at all, just remove what stopped working.

  Any two occupations would have served my example. I made no assumption that one occupation was harder than the other. 
 Interesting that you selected rocket science as a difficult occupation. It is only the general public that call them that. Rocket engineers design, develop and build rockets.  Even Wernher von Braun was a aerospace engineer.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wernher_von_Braun

----------

